# Somerville 4/17-18



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

On Friday I had Friends Bill, Eddie, and Keith out for a fun morning on the water...never a minute with out a hoorah with these guys...They were on cats from the git go, with Keith leading the way and telling everyone how it should be done, lol.

They were ready to head to the lunch buffet at 11 am, so we headed to the marina with 62 cats in the coolers.

All fish caught on CJ's Crawdad punch bait, under corks, in 3-6 foot water.



Today, Saturday I had old buds Ed and Herman. More Hoorahing...Ed said next time either Herman stayed home or he had to use barbless hooks for catching all the big uns...

First stop was a little slow. The wind was right at zero to start the day off, but picked up to 5 mph or so by mid morning. They managed to put a limit of 50 cats in the boat by 10 am and were very happy that I called them to fill the cancellation I had. They said they were looking forward to another call if I had another cancellation.

All fish caught on Cj's Crawdad punch bait, under corks, in 3-6 foot water.

 
*Weldon Kirk*


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great report


----------



## stheeck (Feb 11, 2015)

Thx for sharing... Whites were dead Sat morning

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

That Weldon is great when he is after catfish. He can find them when others can't.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Weldon
You are the man, Ihave got to book a trip soon.
Terry


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Fishon21 said:


> Weldon
> You are the man, Ihave got to book a trip soon.
> Terry


I booked mine last night. I'm so excited I just can't hide it :doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Got to go*



NitroNX898 said:


> I booked mine last night. I'm so excited I just can't hide it :doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


Just cross your legs , hope for the best and go for it.
Terry:ac550:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> I booked mine last night. I'm so excited I just can't hide it :doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


You won't regret it/ Weldon is top notch!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

stheeck said:


> Thx for sharing... Whites were dead Sat morning
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yep. after 5 weeks of extraordinary schooling in main lake it appeared they shut down last Fri. Again yesterday very slow and crappie I've yet to hear of a catch but the channels coming on strong.


----------



## stheeck (Feb 11, 2015)

We are catching a few hybrids and 8-10 whites a day...definitely way down

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw a limit of whites yesterday from trolling, but you had to step on them to make them legal.


----------

